# The Frontline Proof Of Concept - Paramedic Drama



## AshleyAshes (Jan 27, 2012)

So, I'm taking film and television production at college, a college which also has a 20 bed ER sim lab, three ambulances, a fire truck and, well, a tonne of other awesome stuff.  I've been drooling at the prospect of using these materials from the other programs at the school and this is my first stab at it.  It's a proof of concept for 'The Frontline' which is shaping up to be a paramedic drama webseries.  This particular production is a lead in to a live studio production that we're assigned, I'm using it as an excuse to make relationships with the nursing and paramedic programs and to blow $300 on uniforms and props.  The paramedic students at the school were pretty cool, even loaning me the safety glasses and the stethescope.  It's a great college and I'm so happy that other programs at the school let us borrow materials.  So, this two min production is the start of what I hope will be something signifigant. 

[yt]TB98_fIBvb8[/yt]


----------



## shteev (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks pretty awesome, it's cool how you're able to do this.
Looking forward to it!


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 29, 2012)

shteev said:


> Looks pretty awesome, it's cool how you're able to do this.
> Looking forward to it!


It has lots of issues, but it's certianly a start.


----------

